# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  BOB cho linuxcnc

## sieunhim

Hi các Bác!

Em đang muốn xài linuxcnc cho con máy của e (do có lợi thế với ẻm linux)  :Smile: . Em đào mồ topic bán bob của bác CKD và call bác ý nhưng lâu quá nên bác ý hết roài. Bác nào còn cái bob đó mà ko xài thì nhượng lại cho em, e củm ơn lắm lắm.

Thêm nữa các bác cho e hỏi nếu hàn dây trực tiếp driver vào cổng lpt của máy tính (ko xài bob) có được ko nhỉ (nếu ko có BOB). Em thử nhưng không thấy chạy  :Frown:  :Frown: .

tks các bác nhiều

----------


## CKD

BOB nào dùng cho Mach3 thì dùng được cho linuxcnc đó bạn. Không phải lăn tăn.

----------

sieunhim

----------


## sieunhim

tks bác, để e thử xem sao

----------

